# Massage/spa treatments for diabetics....



## lauraw1983 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok so me and my friend have had a weekend away booked for a while, and while there we have a spa treatment done....I really wanted a hot stone or lava shell massage, have done for a long time but it's never something I have got round to.

Went to book it, and saw in the small print apparently it's not suitable for diabetics!! 

Gutted. 

So can anyone tell me WHY this is, I presume a similar reason to a hot bath, makes the blood flow faster/nearer the surface? Would that normally make insulin work faster, therefore a risk of a hypo.....?

I will call the spa to ask, but wanted to check here first because if it's not a big risk I may just go for it anyway and not say to them - my risk and not theirs then....?!

Help appreciated.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

I suspect it's more related to a person with diabetes potentially having neuropathy and not being able to tell if something is too hot etc. Just a catch all clause to cover themselves I imagine. If you don't have any such problems then I can't see why you shouldn't be able to have the treatment  Let us know what they say, it might be useful for other members


----------



## macast (Jan 16, 2012)

hi Laura..... I'm a retired therapist and did loads of hot stone massages during my career.  I wouldn't advise keeping your diabetes a 'secret' from a trained therapist and the reasons will become clear in this post.

the therapist needs to check the temperature of the stones very carefully as you might not be able to tell if they are too hot... especially on your feet.  this is important for every client.... but especially for a diabetic.

the stones need to be scrubbed well with anti-bacterial wash after EVERY treatment..... especially important before someone with diabetes (I used to spend a good 20 mins after every treatment scubbing the stones with anti-bac solution)

with any massage, a therapist has to be especially careful with a diabetic person and not apply too much pressure.  

I think it is important to take a fully medical record of the client before any treatment so that, as a therapist, you can adjust the treatment accordingly.

the problem with Spas is that they don't take a full medical record.  I went to a Spa with my daughter (who is also a therapist) and we both laughed afterwards coz both of our therapists said 'any medical problems?'  .... and that was the only consultation.  not funny really. 

anyway...... the probable reason that the Spa says that the treatment isn't suitable for diabetics is coz they don't want to take the risk that they infect the client or burn them   sorry.... but I'm pretty sure that will be the reason

but of course.... make up your own mind about whether you risk having the treatment or not 


ps..... I've never had a problem with massaging a diabetic client....... and have just adjusted my massage accordingly


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 16, 2012)

Will definitely be useful to know, I'm off to a spar mid Feb and was considering hot stone massage! I will have to stick to deep muscle massage if they won't do a hot stone one.


----------



## macast (Jan 16, 2012)

found this for you Laura.... from The Massage magazine online (well respected magazine)

http://www.massagemag.com/News/massage-news.php?id=10933


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

macast said:


> found this for you Laura.... from The Massage magazine online (well respected magazine)
> 
> http://www.massagemag.com/News/massage-news.php?id=10933



Thanks macast  Not sure I agree with this statement though:



> _Most_ diabetics develop a nerve disease called neuropathy, which affects the feet and lower legs, causing numbness and tingling.



Makes it sound almost inevitable, but if you manage your diabetes well then you will have pretty much the same risk of this happening as a non-diabetic


----------



## macast (Jan 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Makes it sound almost inevitable, but if you manage your diabetes well then you will have pretty much the same risk of this happening as a non-diabetic




oooh I didn't see that   and I've always thought it to be a good magazine!!!


----------



## SimplesL (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi

This is quite useful to know as I went with a few friends last October for a spa day prior to a wedding.

We completed a questionairre that did ask for medical details; so I put down about type 2. Before I had my pedicure I was asked about the feeling in my feet as I had no issue they went ahead. She had checked with the manager prior to my treatment & if any issues they wouldn't have done it. I presume because of the "buffing/trimming" etc.

I thought they were overreacting but perhaps not.


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 17, 2012)

All bona fide masseurs have an Insurance Policy.  

When you are taught massage it is made very clear that you have to know the patient's medical history and there is a long list of conditions, that include diabetes, where you need to exercise caution and you may need to get the client's G.P. involved to get permission to massage them.  Usually this involves the client signing the answers that they have given.
These casual spa days etc. have to prioritise the possible outcomes.  If someone tells them fibs and then there is an unfortunate outcome the Insurers will take into account that a fib was told.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello all, just replying to this as recently spoke to the Spa regarding it. The therapists were very helpful and basically said as above, the treatment is just altered accordingly to various medical conditions, they are trained about them all. They will run through it all with a consultation beforehand. 

So one hot stone massage booked and I cannot wait!! 

Thank you for all the replies xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> Hello all, just replying to this as recently spoke to the Spa regarding it. The therapists were very helpful and basically said as above, the treatment is just altered accordingly to various medical conditions, they are trained about them all. They will run through it all with a consultation beforehand.
> 
> So one hot stone massage booked and I cannot wait!!
> 
> Thank you for all the replies xx



Pleased you can still have the treatment Laura, you lucky duck Im not jealous one single bit


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2012)

That's excellent news Laura, good to hear that they are fully cogniscent with the specialist needs of people with different conditions. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> That's excellent news Laura, good to hear that they are fully cogniscent with the specialist needs of people with different conditions. I hope you enjoy it!



Yes I was impressed, the girl was very clued up on it. She said they will ask all relevant questions and if they needed to make the stones a bit less warm then they can do that, or they alter the pressure they apply if needed.

Heehee, thanks Steff! Can't wait!


----------



## macast (Jan 24, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> Hello all, just replying to this as recently spoke to the Spa regarding it. The therapists were very helpful and basically said as above, the treatment is just altered accordingly to various medical conditions, they are trained about them all. They will run through it all with a consultation beforehand.
> 
> So one hot stone massage booked and I cannot wait!!
> 
> Thank you for all the replies xx




that is brilliant news Laura.... obviously a better run spa than I went to 

hot stone massage is a fab treatment.... one of my faves... along with reflexology   enjoy ... enjoy ... enjoy.  then come back and tell us all about it x


----------



## Medusa (Jan 24, 2012)

i went to thermae spa in bath and had a hot stone massage, it was lovely, hope you enjoy it, glad to see they are going to do a proper consultation with you and not exclude you from the treatment, enjoy!


----------

